# First attempt at a brisket (flat only) for me



## wbf610 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm probably challenging myself more than needed, but SAMs only had flats (need to check out Costco when they open).

I got this 5+ pound flat.  It was the best looking one they had, and was fairly uniform in thickness after trimming.  I trimmed 1/2 pound of fat of it as it was just to thick, left 1/4 where I could.  












image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 28, 2016






Wife wanted some sugar in the rub as she likes some sweetness.  I did about 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1 tbs paprika, then equal parts SPOG, and added a pinch or two of cumen and chili powder.  It's rubbed down and resting in the fridge.












image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 28, 2016





My plan is to start once it gets above 40 in the AM so I can control the temps better in the smoker.

Wish me luck.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 28, 2016)

Good Luck!!
Keep us updated!


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 28, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Good Luck!!
> Keep us updated!



Thanks man, I'll do my best.  Hope it's edible!!


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 28, 2016)

Probe tender in the thickest part of the flat. Will tell you if it is done.
Could be anywhere from 195-210
Enjoy your smoke!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2016)

G'luck and G'smokin,
temps, smoke and time, it ain't overly hard.
I bet you Brisket comes out great.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Probe tender in the thickest part of the flat. Will tell you if it is done.
> Could be anywhere from 195-210
> Enjoy your smoke!!


Thanks.



ChileRelleno said:


> G'luck and G'smokin,
> temps, smoke and time, it ain't overly hard.
> I bet you Brisket comes out great.


We will find out today.

I'm hoping it doesn't take 12 hours, getting it going soon.  Taking it to 165IT, then wrapping to 195, then start testing it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like a great start!

Good luck!

Al


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a great start!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Al



We interrupt this smoke with a trip to the ER.  Wife jammed a knife in her thumb about 5 minutes after I started the coals.  Smoker is up to  176.  She is driving herself to ER, me and the kid are finishing breakfast and taking care of the smoker.

Another 50 degrees and it'll be on.













image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

Wind picked up, trying to keep this at 220 is a chore.  Added 1/2 a chimney of lump, and prepped another pan of KBB.  While I was messing around, stuck the prob in, it's at 118IT.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






Holding good around 220 now.  Two beers down!!

Wifes thumb is good, had to get stitches.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2016)

Glad to hear your wife is OK!

Al


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

Stalled at 155.  Wrapped and added coals.  Had a hunk of leftover ham on for a few hours, made up a batch of potato ham chowder if the brisky sucks.













image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to hear your wife is OK!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al.

My brisky is looking ok.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 29, 2016)

Lookin good! Both the brisket and the chowder LOL...
My wife can't look at a knife without cutting herself.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Lookin good! Both the brisket and the chowder LOL...
> My wife can't look at a knife without cutting herself.



Thanks.  The brisky is climbing fast after wrapping.  About to hit 195 IT.


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2016)

wbf610 Looks like a good start I am glad your wife is okay,Good start on the brisky as stated probe with a tooth pick when it slides in easily,that meat will melt in your mouth.

Richie

When you get a chance please update your profile location?

What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> wbf610 Looks like a good start I am glad your wife is okay,Good start on the brisky as stated probe with a tooth pick when it slides in easily,that meat will melt in your mouth.
> Richie
> When you get a chance please update your profile location?
> What kind of smoker are you using?



I'm near Allentown, Pa. I'm using an Oklahoma joes 3 in 1.  

After wrap, it got to 195 IT, toothpick failed.  Took it to 200 IT, toothpick failed.
Took it to 205 IT, toothpick sort of like butter.
Took it to 208 IT, passed toothpick test with my u trained and inexperienced hand.  

Pulled it, wrapped it, and she is almost done resting.

Chowder was excellent, wife just plowed though two bowls.  At least I'm batting .500 so far.


----------



## chubbymutton (Oct 29, 2016)

Ive seen those briskuts at Sams, I want to try one. Hope its perfect


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2016)

Sounds good give us a money shot I have a point waiting for you

Richie


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just after the rest period:  I was happy with the bark, as  the wife and I don't like huge amounts of it.  There was more before foiling.  I added a little more rub, about 1/4 cup of BBQ sauce (store bought) 1/4 cup A1 (for the wife), and a few sprays of water in the wrap.













IMG_4969.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






On to the slices:  insert sad face. 













IMG_4970.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






Tissue not fully rendered: 













IMG_4971.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






about 2/3 of it was good, thicker middle 1/3 was not 100% tender.













IMG_4972.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






Can't complain about the smoke ring:













IMG_4973.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






As you can see, the butt end piece has a lot of moisture, as well as the first 8 slices or so (some may be missing from the picture, they went in my belly).  Towards the middle 1/3, the ends were ok, but the thickest sections were a little dry/tough.













IMG_4974.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






The end 1/3's were juicy and bent on the thumb, supported their weight when hanging, and pulled apart with very little tug, but could have been a little better.













IMG_4977.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






2nd or 3rd slice in from the one end, it disappeared quickly after this pic.













IMG_4978.JPG



__ wbf610
__ Oct 29, 2016






Thoughts, I just pulled it too early.  After my toothpick test at 208 IT, my untrained hand felt little resistance, even in the thickest part.  Note to self, practice this test further.

Flavor:  I was happy, and the wife was as well.  I was concerned with the rub having brown sugar it would be too sweet, and wasn't sure how the cumin would play out.  It had a little sweetness and a small amount of heat on the tongue, but the beefy flavor was good and not overpowered.  I would do this rub again without changing anything.  

Smoke ring:  I was happy for my first brisket and only my fourth smoke.

Doneness:  As noted above, it needed more time.  I think if I let it go to 212 IT it probably would have been perfect.  I was concerned that the ends would fall apart if I let it go further.  We like it sliced not pulled, so that was my thinking.   I was wrong.

Overall:  I was pleased with quality of the meat from sam's.  It had good flavor, a decent amount of fat for choice.  I wouldn't hesitate to do another flat in the future from them.  The only thing I would change is to let it go further, learn the toothpick test better, and call mother nature to schedule a wind free day ahead of time.  If I end up with a windy day again, I would probably cheat after a few hours on the smoke and finish it in the oven.

As mentioned previously, the wife loved the chowder as well.  It had great flavor, and the little bit of smoke I put on the ham came through after being in the water and milk simmering for an hour.

I'd appreciate any comments that can help me the next time.  Next up, I have two butt's in the freezer i'm planning to do in two weeks.

Thanks for looking.  Cheers!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2016)

Good to hear that your wife wasn't seriously injured with nerve, tendon or cartilage damage, so much going on in our hands it's easy to do lasting injury.

Burn and learn. :grilling_smilie:
Practice makes perfect and usually the mistakes are still good enough to claim as edible.
Some of that looks really good, and the chowder too.

Thanks for sharing and nice pics.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Good to hear that your wife wasn't seriously injured with nerve, tendon or cartilage damage, so much going on in our hands it's easy to do lasting injury.
> 
> Burn and learn. :grilling_smilie:
> Practice makes perfect and usually the mistakes are still good enough to claim as edible.
> ...



She was lucky, no other damage, except her pride.  She always grabs the dullest knife we have.  If I've told her once...........

I wish I gave the brisky another half hour, probably would have been excellent.  Live and learn.


----------



## jet1959mo (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice!

Looks way better than mine. This was a good start
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. When I have the $ and Sam's has a meat sale, I'm all over their meat. That didn't sound right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2016)

It sure looks good from here!

I had to give you a point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2016)

I personally think you nailed that for a first,Only thing I can see to make that better,would be thinner slices.Points for a first good looking Brisket

Richie


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

Jet1959mo said:


> Very nice!
> Looks way better than mine. This was a good startThumbs Up . When I have the $ and Sam's has a meat sale, I'm all over their meat. That didn't sound right :icon_lol: .


I'm sure SAM is anxiously awaiting!!!



SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good from here!
> 
> I had to give you a point!
> 
> Al



Thanks for the point.


tropics said:


> I personally think you nailed that for a first,Only thing I can see to make that better,would be thinner slices.Points for a first good looking Brisket
> Richie
> 
> :superjob:


Thank you.

I need a better knife to do thinner slices.  I'll add that to the ever growing list.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks perfect to me! I could never get a flat tender enough. I usually cut them off to use for Pastrami or Corned Beef anyway.
I don't know if I'd make changes. You nailed it [emoji]128521[/emoji]
Point!
Dan


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks perfect to me! I could never get a flat tender enough. I usually cut them off to use for Pastrami or Corned Beef anyway.
> I don't know if I'd make changes. You nailed it [emoji]128521[/emoji]
> Point!
> Dan



Appreciate the point.  Next time, I'm going to try and get it done better.  If the ends fall apart, so be it!!


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

I got some foil out, wrapped few slices of the middle 1/3 brisky and the left over juice, put it in the oven for about an hour at 275.  Put the hot brisky on a semi-hard roll with the some smoked cheddar. paired that with a bowl of the chowder.   The brisky loosened up and the chowder was even better today!   No pics, it was too good when I sampled that I just ate it.


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2016)

wbf610 said:


> I got some foil out, wrapped few slices of the middle 1/3 brisky and the left over juice, put it in the oven for about an hour at 275.  Put the hot brisky on a semi-hard roll with the some smoked cheddar. paired that with a bowl of the chowder.   The brisky loosened up and the chowder was even better today!   No pics, it was too good when I sampled that I just ate it.


You should know my now


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

tropics said:


> You should know my now


​Hang on a few.  I'm about to do it for dinner again.  I'll try to get pics this time.


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 30, 2016)

For me, and some others, we avoid sugars in long cooks. The sugar burns. Best to leave it for the end if at all.


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 30, 2016)

For me and flats I have learned to foil it up at 150, right at the stall - cook to 190 - Char to 203 -, wrap and leave for 2 hrs, then slice. If its not tender - change butchers.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

tropics said:


> You should know my now
> 
> :th_nopicsye3:
> 
> :laugh1:



Used toasted wheat bread this time.  Was good!













image.jpeg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 30, 2016








tjdcorona said:


> For me, and some others, we avoid sugars in long cooks. The sugar burns. Best to leave it for the end if at all.



Do you think mine was burnt?  I'm not sure, it had a nice crust on it before I wrapped it.  This cook was only about 7 hours, and the rub only had 1/4 cup of brown sugar in it.  It was wrapped for about 2 hours at the end with the sauce in it.  I don't think it was burnt.

Thanks for the input.  I'll talk to the wife about it next time, and try one with just SPOG and she what she says.

Cheers!


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> For me and flats I have learned to foil it up at 150, right at the stall - cook to 190 - Char to 203 -, wrap and leave for 2 hrs, then slice. If its not tender - change butchers.



I wrapped at 155 IT and took it 208 IT before I pulled it.  I left it in the wrap after I checked at 195, but didn't have it fully covered. Maybe taking it out would have been better.   Butcher, yeah, if you call Sam's club butchers!!!  It was an impulse buy.  I'm looking for a full packer for next time.  Costco is opening here soon, and there is a restraint supply nearby as well.  I'm going to check them out before getting another flat from Sams.  I still think it would have been better if I just knew what the hell I was doing with the toothpick test.  

Thanks again!


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 30, 2016)

Those slices look great to me!

Mike


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 31, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Those slices look great to me!
> 
> Mike


​Thanks Mike, I appreciate it.


----------

